# What are you most confident defending against



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

It was suggest with my other poll what they pesron felt most confidefending against so here it is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2002)

Kicks for me...I block with head too much other ways.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 14, 2002)

I have to answer chokes and locks again on this one.  Even 
before taking any M.A. training .. now I've learned very effective
ways to get out of a lot of locks ... before, I'd just try to muscle
out of them.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

talk to your friends and have them take the poll.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 16, 2002)

hummm anyone find the results so far interesting if you look at this one and compare it with the other poll about defenses... everyone was picking multiple attackers yet on this one no one has picked them... just an observation...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *hummm anyone find the results so far interesting if you look at this one and compare it with the other poll about defenses... everyone was picking multiple attackers yet on this one no one has picked them... just an observation... *



This is why I set up the first poll, and any idea sprang from a comment from another person that prompted the second poll.  I have had the theory that most people in Kenpo what ever variety they choose like to use the more elaborate and difficult techniques, but hey are more confident with the more simplistic attacks.  I can't wait to see what the results will be like by the end of the month.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 17, 2002)

Do you feel that your opinion on this changed throughout
your training, or stayed the same?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm not sure who you are talking to but as for me...... it definately has changed over the years....... In the beginning I couldn't handle one person doing anything much less multiple....... now It doesn't matter.   Skill and knowledge results in  greater courage which in turn eases  stress and builds confidence.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 17, 2002)

I asking anyone and everyone .. thanks for replying


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 17, 2002)

Well put GD   Hence the saying, "experience and treachery will beat youth and skill"  or something to that effect.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 17, 2002)

That's it  ........ thats what I said....... (I did????)


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 22, 2002)

Well that 'experience and treachery' stuff sure works for me!  LOL


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Man does that sound bad......

LOL

:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

Hee hee hee , doesn't it just!   They may be young, and they may be skillful,  but I'm a 'baaaad ole putty-tat'! LMAO


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Now we have to just work on a disguise for the oxygen tank LOL


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

Jeesh GD, get with the 21st Century!  Those old tanks are totally outa style now!  I wear a nifty little black air machine around my neck  and ya can barely notice it inside my gi!  This may be Canada but it ain't the bush!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

:idunno: where the heck have I been!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

I am pretty confident defending against everything except my wifes cooking.  I know it is dangerous, and it is usually horrible, but i keep going back everytime she makes something in hopes that it will be better.  

Her food is a weapon attack, that gets you form the inside.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh you guys and your food. One day I'm gonna haveta cook all you poor blokes some REAL food!  When I get my Black Belt GD can throw a party and I'll do the cookin!  NO ONE has yet devised a defense against the power of my meals!!!    :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2002)




----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

I can now see another thread has degenerated into a food forum,  Sorry for bringing up the wife's cooking.:barf: 

No pun intended. But it was too easy.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

enjoy spontaneous techniques.:asian:


----------



## Turner (Mar 28, 2002)

Most of the techniques I've studied have been defenses and counter defenses to grabs, so that is where I am most comfortable. Its interesting considering that I feel that being grabbed is a good thing... not something that you should necessarily defend against. If someone grabs you, you know exactly where one of the their weapons are. So while they are controlling you in hopes of slowing you down they are actually speeding up your response time because their actions have allowed you to reduce the choices you need to make when you feel that he is ready to attack (more seriously). If he grabs your shirt you can be somewhat confident that he isn't going to punch with that hand. So now you only have to worry about two legs, an arm, and his head. You can pretty much rule out the same side leg because most of his weight will be on it.  Now you only have to worry about one leg, one arm, and his head.  So with only one side of his body going to be put into action you can counter with a stop-block (punch to the shoulder or kick to the hip) once you feel any of the weight shift... And you'll feel it because he gave you the arm as a nice little feeler. You could close your eyes and still know when the attack is coming.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 28, 2002)

I agree.


----------



## tonbo (Apr 1, 2002)

My immediate thought was the humorous answer:  I feel *most* comfortable defending against attacks (during sparring, line drills, or random) from....black belts.  I generally know that they are going to have control and precision that will allow me to at least *work* with what they give me....

I *most* fear white belts....those tigers with little actual control....*shudder*...  (looks at his own forum "rank" and smiles).

As far as a serious answer, I agree that grabs are a forte.  It is nice to know that I can pin, trap, or otherwise render ineffective part of someone's weapon group.  It also allows me to get more inside, where they see less of what's coming to them.  I prefer to try and  unbalance my opponent, so getting in close opens those sweeps up a lot more.

However, a good, high-line, telegraphed kick brings a smile to my face as well.  Just contemplating that impending shot to my opponent's groin and his priceless reaction make for a truly rewarding experience.


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 16, 2002)

Well I think grabs, When someone grabs you I don't think they are thinking "strike" yet so you might get some surprise on them. I am by no means experienced in Kenpo but the techniques agains grabs pulls and pushes I have gotten so far are outstanding!!

Thanks


----------



## Zoran (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> However, a good, high-line, telegraphed kick brings a smile to my face as well.  Just contemplating that impending shot to my opponent's groin and his priceless reaction make for a truly rewarding experience. [/B]



That just made me remember a funny story. When I was a Green Belt _(10 yrs. ago)_, I was at a party where a TKD BB _(1 1/2 yrs. training)_ was there. This guy was of course talking and bragging to everybody there. I was ignoring him until my girlfriend at the time, decided to pipe in that I'm a Green Belt in Kenpo _(you ever notice how women love to get us in trouble)_. Well now this guy wouldn't leave me alone. I tried walking away, he followed. I tried changing the subject, no luck. I tried telling him I don't like to talk about MA in public, he didn't get it. After about 1 hour of this, I started to consider leaving the party before my ears started bleeding or I started crying.:waah: 

About that time, he started to tell me about the powers of the all mighty round kick to the head. It must have been the frustration because I heard myself say, "That doesn't work in real life". He was insulted and decided to demonstrate his prowess with that kick. He steped back in a deep left bow, and threw a big, telegraphed round kick. I steped in and finger whiped the inner thigh of his base leg _(about 1/2" from the family jewels)_. His eyes got really big.:erg:  He looked into my eyes, turned around, and limped out the party without a word.

The cool thing was that no one saw what I did. Everbody asked what happened. I said he must have pulled a groin muscle. Now I could do what I came to do.:drink2tha


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 16, 2002)

Very funny story!!! The dragon wasn't seen then


----------



## Zoran (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *Very funny story!!! The dragon wasn't seen then  *



Hey, I just started to get to know Tiger then. I heard of Dragon, just didn't get a chance to meet him yet.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 19, 2002)

never supposed to be seen...... just the tiger.

lol

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Apr 20, 2002)

Me?  I'm most comfortable defending against a cheeseburger or even better, a chili-dog!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 21, 2002)

I have found over the yrs that people become adaptable and soon become more comfortable in any situation.  The human being is very adaptable and can get used to almost anything with enough time.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 21, 2002)

the key is to put yourself into drills that will make you comfortable through time by becoming more familiar with the circumstances.  You then will build confidence

:asian:


----------



## nathan_sau (Apr 23, 2002)

Id have to say kicks, because of my taekwondo background. Really need to work on protecting my upper body!!!!



Respectfully
Nathan_sau


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jul 5, 2004)

in kempo i love the variety of attacks that come at me. it could be a punch or kick as well as a weapon. i like to work against all the differant types of attacks. sombody grabs me i have a variety of counters to draw from. love this stuff!:jedi1:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 5, 2004)

uuuummmm.......I didn't see a choice for "all".

"old age and treachery will always overcome youth and exhuberance"


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jul 6, 2004)

t know how to defend against both since i do TKD but i prefer defending punches because i also know how to box and i can cut the angles, bob and weave, and side step. the students in my class don't know how to control their kicks in sparring class. they just go everywhere. i prefer punches.


----------



## senseishane (Jul 6, 2004)

Yep - our training coupled with age, time, wisdom, and experience make the answer to this question different over time.  

Heard the same saying put another way, "Old age and treachery will overcome youth and exuberance every time."

Just my .02
senseishane


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 6, 2004)

Grabs and tackles are relativly easy.
Sean


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 7, 2004)

I voted "punches" but I also like grabs, hugs, etc. since, as several of you have mentioned, the opponent has at least one, maybe both of his hands occupied.  Besides, I prefer to be in trapping range (where all the dirty little tricks come to life, ie. eye-gouges, head-butts, squeezes to um er...certain sensitive areas )


----------



## dubljay (Jul 7, 2004)

Punches are something I am very comfortable dealing with, as well as kicks.  Locks worry me because generally speaking the only people who will use a lock is some one who has had some experience/traning in using them.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 12, 2004)

LOL!! that's just grand! I am most confident with any attack I can see coming,I hate being hit blindside.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 12, 2004)

I am confident in all types of attacks.


----------



## hedgehogey (Jul 13, 2004)

Obviously, I feel most comfortable defending against gangst of knife weilding, eye gouging thugs in an alleyway filled with broken glass.


----------



## Gabrielbkfstudent (Aug 6, 2004)

hedgehogey said:
			
		

> Obviously, I feel most comfortable defending against gangst of knife weilding, eye gouging thugs in an alleyway filled with broken glass.



lol yeah totally and don't forget the ravenous dogs they bring for backup :asian: 

I'm pretty confident in a defensive position period, because their offensive movements give allow me to react spontaneously. but i love working against large groups


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 18, 2004)

Personally, in the street, I prefer to defend against someone who is much smaller and slower than me. In the studio I prefer to deal with people who are better, bigger and faster than me.

Jeff


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Personally, in the street, I prefer to defend against someone who is much smaller and slower than me. In the studio I prefer to deal with people who are better, bigger and faster than me.
> 
> Jeff


:wavey: My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 18, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Personally, in the street, I prefer to defend against someone who is much smaller and slower than me. ...
> 
> Jeff


 And preferaby sight challenged (blind) and using at least one prosthetic limb.

 -Michael


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 18, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> And preferaby sight challenged (blind) and using at least one prosthetic limb.
> 
> -Michael


Agreed, though I've worked with some people who can do amazing things with prosthetic limbs.

Jeff


----------



## M.C. Busman (Jan 19, 2005)

Preferably someone unarmed!




Happiness,

M.C. Busman


----------

